

Every GCC optimization pass, on a subway map - another
http://readthedocs.org/docs/gcc-python-plugin/en/latest/tables-of-passes.html

======
another
An associated LWN article has some context:

<https://lwn.net/Articles/451306/>

The gcc plugin (written in Python) used to generate the plot:

[http://git.fedorahosted.org/git/?p=gcc-python-
plugin.git;a=b...](http://git.fedorahosted.org/git/?p=gcc-python-
plugin.git;a=blob;f=generate-passes-svg.py)

